
Show HN: Alpaca, a Compiler for Alfred Workflows - jclem
https://github.com/jclem/alpaca
======
jclem
I have always wanted to be able to write Alfred workflows exclusively in a
text editor. In order to do that, I built Alpaca, a compiler for Alfred
workflows.

Instead of using the Alfred GUI for authoring workflows, an Alpaca project
defines the workflow in an "alpaca.yml" file, and then the Alpaca command line
interface is used to compile the project to a working Alfred workflow.

Only a tiny bit of Alfred functionality is implemented at this point, but I
wanted to release something simple for v1.

